# Dark Picture on 4k Channels



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

I recently got new 4k hardware installed by a Directv tech. When tuning in to 4k channels 104 or 106 the picture gets extremely dark after a minute or two. The tech stated that this is a known issue and there is no fix at this time. The stations are basically unwatchable. I tried a search in this forum to see if others are having this same issue but did not come up with anything. Are others experiencing this problem? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

That's BS. I've had 4K service since July 2016 and have never experienced your issue. What 4K equipment did the tech install?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

BobZ said:


> I recently got new 4k hardware installed by a Directv tech. When tuning in to 4k channels 104 or 106 the picture gets extremely dark after a minute or two. The tech stated that this is a known issue and there is no fix at this time. The stations are basically unwatchable. I tried a search in this forum to see if others are having this same issue but did not come up with anything. Are others experiencing this problem? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Never have that problem here. Please tell us what equipment you are using, including the TV


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Samsung tv

QN65Q7FAMFXZA
Directv C61K-700 client
HR54/700 Receiver


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Never have that problem here. Please tell us what equipment you are using, including the TV


Samsung QLED tv, C61k-700 client, HR54-700 receiver. The C61k client is being used for the Samsung 4k tv.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

I just got my HR-54 and minis yesterday and noticed that after I tuned to 104-106 the guide was dark.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The guide and other D* screen elements get dark when your TV is in HDR mode. Pretty minor glitch compared to the incredible picture quality of HDR.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The guide and other D* screen elements get dark when your TV is in HDR mode. Pretty minor glitch compared to the incredible picture quality of HDR.


Immediately after my new hardware was installed I also noticed the guide was dark. I talked to the Directv tech that did the install and he said that is a known glitch and they were not currently working on a fix. I could live with that glitch if that was my only issue but it's not. Almost every time I tune into either 104 or 106 the picture gets darker and darker to the point that it is unwatchable. I'm hoping this forum gives me assistance in getting to the route cause as DTV has not satisfactorily provided an answer.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken there have been several issues with HLG and Samsung TVs. 
You might want to check the forums for your TV for additional assistance.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

On the tv, make sure the eco-sensor and anything else "eco-" related is turned off, as well as "bd wise", if you have it. I think that stuff is under the general tab in the system section of the main menu.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

@BobZ - Do you have a 4K BluRay player? How is the picture there?

Check this out: Is HLG supported on 2016 Samsung KS8000? - Samsung Community - 236514

Seems like a Samsung issue.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

MysteryMan said:


> That's BS. I've had 4K service since July 2016 and have never experienced your issue. What 4K equipment did the tech install?


Why do you say this is BS? People have been complaining about this issue for months. The problem for me started when they began including the HDR feature. The picture used to be bright and clear. Now it is dark and over saturated to the point I no longer watch any 4k material. Tried watching golf on a 4k channel and quickly changed back to local channels. I have called several times and was told they are aware of the problem. My equipment includes a Sony XBR75X850C and the HS17. I have been enjoying channels 104 and 106 for over a year, until recently.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's one of the risks you take as an early adopter when standards are still evolving. If the TV you choose doesn't support things that future broadcasts depend on, you lose. Just ask the people who bought 4K TVs before HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 supporting ports were on them. Or didn't support any form of HDR. Directv is using HLG for HDR, but it seems to cause problems on TVs that don't support it. There's about four or five competing HDR standards, few TVs support them all.

The same problems will occur in the future when 120 fps 4K content comes out - something exactly zero 4K TVs currently support as input. Hopefully clients will be able to drop half the frames and present it at 60 fps, but it may look a bit jerky...


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> That's one of the risks you take as an early adopter when standards are still evolving. If the TV you choose doesn't support things that future broadcasts depend on, you lose. Just ask the people who bought 4K TVs before HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 supporting ports were on them. Or didn't support any form of HDR. Directv is using HLG for HDR, but it seems to cause problems on TVs that don't support it. There's about four or five competing HDR standards, few TVs support them all.
> 
> The same problems will occur in the future when 120 fps 4K content comes out - something exactly zero 4K TVs currently support as input. Hopefully clients will be able to drop half the frames and present it at 60 fps, but it may look a bit jerky...


If what you are saying is true then this is a major fail by DirecTV. Broadcasters need to provide content that most people can watch. Why have a standard which 1%, or less, of the viewers can even access.

I just got my Sony Projector which supports HDR. The picture on yesterday's hockey broadcast was worse on 106 than 220. That should not be.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Sony 900e and an LG b6.
4k HDR HLG from DirecTv is spectacular on both.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dminches said:


> If what you are saying is true then this is a major fail by DirecTV. Broadcasters need to provide content that most people can watch. Why have a standard which 1%, or less, of the viewers can even access.
> 
> I just got my Sony Projector which supports HDR. The picture on yesterday's hockey broadcast was worse on 106 than 220. That should not be.


Why is it a fail by Directv? HLG was designed for 4K broadcast HDR, most of the other standard e.g. Dolby were designed for prepackaged 4K HDR. Likely all cable/satellite providers will end up using HLG, though there is a newer variety of HDR10 they might use instead in the long run.

Like I said, this is a risk you take when buying products before standards are settled. If Directv limited themselves only to what "most people can watch" they wouldn't do HDR at all.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> Why is it a fail by Directv? HLG was designed for 4K broadcast HDR, most of the other standard e.g. Dolby were designed for prepackaged 4K HDR. Likely all cable/satellite providers will end up using HLG, though there is a newer variety of HDR10 they might use instead in the long run.
> 
> Like I said, this is a risk you take when buying products before standards are settled. If Directv limited themselves only to what "most people can watch" they wouldn't do HDR at all.


I disagree with your last sentence. Since HDR is a accepted technology then why not adopt the by far most watched version? From a marketing standpoint they have no choice but to do HDR so your idea of them " not doing HDR at all" is not a choice at all.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I disagree with your last sentence. Since HDR is a accepted technology then why not adopt the by far most watched version? From a marketing standpoint they have no choice but to do HDR so your idea of them " not doing HDR at all" is not a choice at all.


HLG HDR is an accepted technology as well, Directv didn't invent it themselves with the intention of screwing their customers. Just because people didn't do their research about the various types of HDR, what their design goals / target uses were, likely prospects for the future, and which TVs support what before buying isn't Directv's fault. You have to do all that if you buy before standards are settled, and be prepared to end up having to buy again to rectify a potential wrong decision.

Should Directv have not done 60 fps 4K since HDMI 1.4 could only support 30 fps? When they introduced 4K, very few 4K TVs on the market supported HDMI 2.0. Of course that was an "accepted technology", so it would have been silly to limit themselves based on the limitations of early adopters who leapt before they looked and bought an HDMI 1.4 only 4K TV. Same as now with HLG.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

What research exactly should we do? The Sony XBR75X850C has 2.0. Do you actually think that the average TV buyer should be expected to do in depth research looking for possible technological advancements that may be coming two years down the road and base their purchase on that? All I know is that 6 months ago my 4k was beautiful and now it's dim with dull over saturated color and lacking any wow factor. Three things have changed since then. The addition of HDR, the new GUI, and my inclusion of the HS17.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> What research exactly should we do? The Sony XBR75X850C has 2.0. Do you actually think that the average TV buyer should be expected to do in depth research looking for possible technological advancements that may be coming two years down the road and base their purchase on that? All I know is that 6 months ago my 4k was beautiful and now it's dim with dull over saturated color and lacking any wow factor. Three things have changed since then. The addition of HDR, the new GUI, and my inclusion of the HS17.


Given the complexity of today's TVs that come with many features, a variety of input/output connections, and dozens of picture settings logic dictates one should do some in depth research before purchasing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Given the complexity of today's TVs that come with many features, a variety of input/output connections, and dozens of picture settings logic dictates one should do some in depth research before purchasing.


I am probably a typical person when it comes to buying a TV.
I went to the store, looked at them and said "Wow, look at that, I want it".


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> I am probably a typical person when it comes to buying a TV.
> I went to the store, looked at them and said "Wow, look at that, I want it".


And that is exactly what Sony, Samsung, LG, etc want you to do. That buying philosophy is why Samsung now offers QLED and why they offered LED TV's inferring it was a new technology. They know that the vast majority of buyers sucome to flashy advertising and generally buy what grabs their attention. In my case, my TV and DirecTV was a beautiful 4k marraige, until something new was added to the mix.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Even with research you can't predict the future so you might still choose wrong, but you can know when the merry go ground is going to slow down. That's why I'm still sticking with my Panasonic plasma. I'm very happy with the picture, and "better" isn't worth buying something that I know for sure will be obsolete in a couple years. Because every 4K TV on the market today will be obsolete in a couple years, since none of them support 4Kp120 input.

So I'm biding my time, watching prices continue to fall on the subset of 4K TVs that don't make picture actively worse in some ways compared to my plasma (i.e. everything except OLED) and waiting until there are OLED TVs have HDMI 2.1 ports that allow them to be capable of 4Kp120 input.

I'm not suggesting that TV makers will stop the merry go round when they hit that point, just that it won't matter. Their next step after 4Kp120 will be 8K TVs, but 8K broadcasts will never happen IMHO (and if they do I won't care) They will continue to widen the color space and get closer to the full BT.2020 gamut (which they can't even hit in the lab yet) and OLED will be replaced by inorganic micro LEDs, but those are incremental upgrades that happen every year to every product. I'm more concerned with true limitations, like not accepting 4Kp120 or not supporting the right kinds of HDR.

If unlike me you aren't willing to wait, and feel you have to buy when you know or should know the merry go round is still spinning quickly, you can't complain when you fall off and scrape your knee. If you don't even research to understand where things are going, then you should expect your choice will be obsolete within a few years - and consider yourself very very lucky if somehow that isn't the case (i.e. if you buy today and won't ever watch anything delivered in 4Kp120) Would you buy a new electric car without doing some research to see if you will need to have electrical work done in your garage to allow properly charging it, knowing where the charging stations are at work / around town, figuring out if it will work for family trips, etc. Of course not, so why does anyone think they should be able to go down to Best Buy, see a TV that looks impressive, and tell the salesman "box it up!" and not be in for a surprise later that it wasn't future proof?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Of course I can complain. There would not be any threads here or anywhere if it weren't for either complainers or information gatherers. The biggest difference between TV's and other electronic gear and electric cars is that the infrastructure requirements surrrounding electric cars is all over the news every day. You are aware of this regardless of your position in the market place. 
As far as playing the waiting game and biding our time. How long would you bide your time and hang on to a plasma TV with 1080p limits if you were 70 years old now? Perspective is everything.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It's apparently a Samsung issue.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It's apparently a Samsung issue.


Not according to my Sony XBR75X850C


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> As far as playing the waiting game and biding our time. How long would you bide your time and hang on to a plasma TV with 1080p limits if you were 70 years old now? Perspective is everything.


How is 1080p a "limit" for me when my cable provider has no 4K channels, I don't own (or plan to purchase) a 4K Blu Ray player and rarely stream? The only device I own capable of outputting 4K is my Tivo Bolt, and I've only had it five months.

All I'm missing out on is upscaling content to 4K, which to me isn't worth anywhere near the $2000 a new OLED TV costs. The main benefit of 4K (IMHO, everyone is entitled to their own opinion) is the wide color gamut. Without any 4K sources, I can't get that so it would be a waste of money for me to buy a 4K TV today that I'd have to replace in a few years when (hopefully...) ESPN and FS1K are broadcasting sports in 4Kp120. I only watch TV in one location, so I can't play the shell game some people do with moving TVs around and replacing the oldest in the house, where buying one every few years might make sense.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> How is 1080p a "limit" for me when my cable provider has no 4K channels, I don't own (or plan to purchase) a 4K Blu Ray player and rarely stream? The only device I own capable of outputting 4K is my Tivo Bolt, and I've only had it five months.
> 
> All I'm missing out on is upscaling content to 4K, which to me isn't worth anywhere near the $2000 a new OLED TV costs. The main benefit of 4K (IMHO, everyone is entitled to their own opinion) is the wide color gamut. Without any 4K sources, I can't get that so it would be a waste of money for me to buy a 4K TV today that I'd have to replace in a few years when (hopefully...) ESPN and FS1K are broadcasting sports in 4Kp120. I only watch TV in one location, so I can't play the shell game some people do with moving TVs around and replacing the oldest in the house, where buying one every few years might make sense.


,I guess that you certainly have the right to respond to a question posed on a DirecTV site regarding 4k even though you apparently subscribe to a cable service that does not provide and 4k programming as does DirecTV. That being said HD would not be a limit to someone that only had SD so saying 1080p is no limit to you is quite true. However that is not the point. The point is that DirecTV made a technology change that drastically reduced the PQ on my and many other subscribers TV's. If it's our fault because we did not do the proper dillagence in researching the future of 4k and the effects of possible different versions of HDR coming into play then I guess I plead guilty.


----------



## JayRayTex (Mar 8, 2018)

Happens on my Sony XBR75W940E.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

JayRayTex said:


> Happens on my Sony XBR75W940E.


Welcome buddy. Enjoy the trip


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> How is 1080p a "limit" for me when my cable provider has no 4K channels, I don't own (or plan to purchase) a 4K Blu Ray player and rarely stream?


Maybe you rarely stream but it's rapidly becoming the primary way that LOTS of Americans consume TV and there's quite a bit of 4K content available on Netflix, Amazon and YouTube. Hulu has some stuff in 4K too and I expect we'll see them expand their 4K initiative later this year. I can't see HBO and Showtime holding out too much longing in offering 4K either -- at least through their streaming apps -- since they're now both dedicated to direct-to-consumer OTT distribution channels, pitting them against Netflix et al.

There's nothing wrong with sticking with traditional linear pay TV (which, for the most part, currently tops out at 1080i) if that format holds the content you like. But for lots of us, we've jumped in the 4K (or 4K HDR) pool and the streaming water is more than fine.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's fine, I'd rather not spend two grand on a TV that will already be obsolete for some formats in two years. The only things I'm missing are streaming only programs on Netflix etc. which hold little appeal to me - there's already way more stuff out there than I'd ever have the time or desire to watch, so paying more to subscribe to Netflix to have even more stuff to not watch isn't worth it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> That's why I'm still sticking with my Panasonic plasma


I'm right there with you Slice. I'm still using a 2009 Panasonic plasma and an older AVR with no HDMI inputs. If it ain't broke......

But I feel everyone's pain. I was at my friends house last night and the Sharp 4KTV they bought at Christmas from Walmart for $298 was dark too. Even though the box said HDR I don't think it supports HLG HDR. Unless they can do a software update I think everyone is SOL.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably Directv will need to provide a way to disable HDR in the client, so people who can't do HLG can turn it off. While that will remove what is IMHO the biggest advantage 4K brings, it is better than having everything looking dim.

At least I think turning off HDR would fix it, though I'm not really sure how HLG is represented in the broadcast's colorspace so maybe that's not gonna do it...


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

My Sony 75x850c just completed a rather long software upgrade. Unfortunately it had no effect on the dark 4K picture. Still terrible


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> My Sony 75x850c just completed a rather long software upgrade. Unfortunately it had no effect on the dark 4K picture. Still terrible


My Sony XBR-55X900C received PKG5.381.0167NAB earlier today. The download/install time was normal but resetting took longer than usual.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I had previously reported that my tv, Samsung 9000 Series, their top of the line except for the QLED sets, which DOES support HLG (in fact when I first got it I could choose between HLG, HDR+ and bc.2020 before the firmware update) worked fine until the latest Directv upgrade. It is, in fact being caused by this auto HDR detection, but my tv should be able to handle it. I noticed that when HDR is detected I get the icon in my picture profile symbol, even though HDR is turned off in the settings.

I was at Costco yesterday and asked the Directv rep about it. He'd never heard of the problem, and their in store display looked perfectly fine. So it seems we're stuck in limbo here. There's no way to turn off HDR in the C61K, and that is definitely where the problem is, HDR. I get the HDR symbol whether Directv is broadcasting HDR or not. One other thing, when I watch 4K content on youtube, I don't get the HDR icon and the picture is great, but when I DO watch a video that's in HDR, I get the symbol, AND the picture is great as well.

21st Century technology. Grrrrrrrr......


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently purchased a Samsung MU8000 82” and I have Directv 4K service via C61k and HS17. The 4K channels look good but they are not as bright as the other channels. I also noticed the guide gets dim when tuned to a 4K channel. 

Do you guys with Samsungs have the UHD HDMI color setting set to ON or OFF? Not sure that makes a difference. 

The 4K picture is really good, just not as bright as it could/should be. Very noticeable when 4K hockey is on.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I tried on and off, no difference.

I was on with a D* rep, she acknowledged that they have a problem with Samsung sets and are working together to fix it. You can take that with a grain of salt. Hopefully she wasn't ****tin' me.

Oh, and Friday's Yankee game looked like ****, most likely because it was the YES feed, which isn't in 4K, not the Toronto feed, and Saturday's looked ok although those of you who watched last season's 4K baseball games said it was not so hot. I'm pretty sure Directv has been tweaking their software to their detriment. I see above that even Sony owners are having the same problem.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Does your TV support HLG HDR?


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine does. I have a 2017 Samsung MU8000.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does your TV support HLG HDR?


Yes. 2017 Samsung MU9000


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Trust me it's not just Samsung. My Sony went from fantastic 4K PQ to almost unwatchable crap. The problem has been complained about for months. A real bummer what with the Masters starting. Last year friends that I had over were raving about the 4K PQ. This year I I wouldn't dare expose them to this picture.


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I was so pumped after having 4K installed on my 82” Samsung to watch the Masters and now...I have a dim crappy picture to look forward to!


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

My only solution for now is, go to the 4K channel, set your tv to the brightest profile (Dynamic for Samsung, for example), brighten the backlight and brightness as much as needed, adjust contrast (the lower the contrast, the duller the picture, so don't go too low), then, in the case of Samsung, don't know about Sony, turn on the built in HDR so you can access other settings. I changed the gamma from HLG to BT2020 (or whatever it's called), then turned that setting to 5 from 0, until you get a good picture. When not watching 4K just uncheck HDR. For now it gives me a pretty good 4K picture. I don't hold my breath waiting for Directv to fix this. I have a feeling there's a nefarious plot on the part of ATT behind all this. Buy a company and then destroy it. It's happened before, for whatever reason.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

4k UHD HDR HLG from D* looks fantastic on my Sony 900e and LG B6.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I WANT MORE said:


> 4k UHD HDR HLG from D* looks fantastic on my Sony 900e and LG B6.


And yet there are complaints from other owners of the 900e. So exactly what is the deal with this stinkin' problem here, Directv!?!


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Here's an update. Since the Directv update which started all these 4K problems, every time I had any kind of 4K programming on, the HDR icon would display on my Profile setting, whether it was HDR or not. Today just now I went to ch. 104 and the HDR icon did not come on. Picture is better than before, but not as good as before the update. Maybe they're tweaking?


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I’ve been switching back and forth between the regular Amen Corner 15/16 channels (704 & 705) and the 4K channels (105 & 106) and it’s so apparent how dim the 4K channels are. Is anyone notice an improved picture when comparing to the 4K version?

Damn you directv...


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I am also switching back and forth between 105 with no HDR (horrible lack of sharpness and quite dim), 106 with HDR (horrible lack of sharpness and about 25% more dim), ESPN beautiful sharp bright picture. And yet when I call ATT or DirecTV I get, What?? Really? This is the first I've heard this complaint. Did you try unplugging everything and plugging it back in? I can't wait for my contract to come to an end. I can live with some bugs but being treated like a moron is unacceptable. FYI, this is at least the 10th time I have called and complained yet nobody has heard of this problem.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

DetIrish said:


> I've been switching back and forth between the regular Amen Corner 15/16 channels (704 & 705) and the 4K channels (105 & 106) and it's so apparent how dim the 4K channels are. Is anyone notice an improved picture when comparing to the 4K version?
> 
> Damn you directv...


I agree totally. ESPN HD is quite clearer/brighter than the 4K channels. I called DT last week to voice my concern about how dark the guide/banner is when on a 4K channel and also mentioned I thought the picture was also darker. Asked what they could do, and was put on hold while they reached someone else higher up I suppose, and they said they were aware of this and that a fix was 4 or 5 months away. How any fix could take this long is beyond me. Is this a common issue with 4K?


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I read somewhere that someone switched from the C61k to the RVU server on the TV and it solved the dim picture issue. Anyone have experience with that?

I’m also confused by the people reporting that their 4K picture looks amazing. How can only certain people be affected by this?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know what y'all have for television sets or how you have them hooked up.
The 4k channels look spectacular on mine. Clear improvement over the regular ESPN channel.
My only complaint is being limited to a few holes.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DetIrish said:


> I read somewhere that someone switched from the C61k to the RVU server on the TV and it solved the dim picture issue. Anyone have experience with that?
> 
> I'm also confused by the people reporting that their 4K picture looks amazing. How can only certain people be affected by this?


From what I read this is a problem with the several different models of HDR. There is HDR, HDR+, HDR10, HLG, Dolby, etc.

It would be good for each poster to post which TV Brand and Model number and what types of HDR it is capable of to have a better understanding of what is going on.


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a Samsung MU8000 which supports all HDR formats except Dolby Vision which isn't being broadcast by Directv anyway. Here are some comparison pics I took yesterday. The first is from the non 4K channel and the 2nd is 4K.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Detirish

It is just my opinion but the first picture is too bright. Notice how the grass blades become a solid area and on the second pic you can see each blade of grass. Could also be just a touch too much contrast or color also.

One of the things that HDR does is to increase the black that is available.

Have you gone into your Settings, Picture on the TV and choose Expert Settings while it is on the 4k channel and see what all the settings are set on. ?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Detirish
> 
> It is just my opinion but the first picture is too bright. Notice how the grass blades become a solid area and on the second pic you can see each blade of grass. One of the things that HDR does is to increase the black that is available.
> Have you gone into your Settings, Picture on the TV and choose Expert Settings while it is on the 4k channel and see what all the settings are set on. ?


When you're on a 4K channel, is your guide dark? Mine is and many others as well from what I've read.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> From what I read this is a problem with the several different models of HDR. There is HDR, HDR+, HDR10, HLG, Dolby, etc.
> 
> It would be good for each poster to post which TV Brand and Model number and what types of HDR it is capable of to have a better understanding of what is going on.


My 4K set is a 55" LG6540 with HDR.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> When you're on a 4K channel, is your guide dark? Mine is and many others as well from what I've read.


I don't have 4k from DTV. I only have HD receiver and HR24 DVR. Still way too much wrong for me to upgrade yet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ep1974 said:


> My 4K set is a 55" LG6540 with HDR.


But does it support HLG HDR?


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a new Sony Project VPL vw675es and the picture for the Masters channels is crap. Dark and not sharp. My projector support HDR. This is DirecTV’s issue, not ours.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> But does it support HLG HDR?


Yes


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been watching 105 and 106 all day, and the PQ is outstanding. Using an LG OLED 65" TV, which supports HLG HDR perfectly.

PS - I had my TV professionally calibrated early this year. This makes me think that TV settings for HLG HDR may not be correct on people that are experiencing this problem. If it helps, my baseline settings are "ISF Dark Room"


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Detirish,

Your second wide shot looks more like real life, with maybe a bit too much contrast. Maybe that's the problem - the HDR is too much like real life.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you know your tv supports HLG HDR? I have a TCL 55P605 that I know supports HDR, but haven't upgraded to 4k for DIRECTV yet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> How do you know your tv supports HLG HDR? I have a TCL 55P605 that I know supports HDR, but haven't upgraded to 4k for DIRECTV yet.


Doesn't list it under "Specifications" only DV and HDR10. Maybe a future software update could add it?

TCL 55" Class P6-Series 4K UHD Dolby Vision HDR Roku Smart TV - 55P605


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

I found on the Samsung there is an option to alter the “HLG” settings when it is receiving HLG content such as Directv 4K channels. It goes from -3 to 3 and the default was set at 0. Moving it up to 3 helped out the brightness of the picture.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

HLG is a pretty simple format that just changes the step sizes (that's the "log" part of the name) of brightness to be larger for higher brightness values - and also starts the brightness scale lower at lower values. There's room for interpretation of exactly how the scale works both on the broadcast end and the display end, so it makes sense you'd need a way to tweak it on the display end. No HDR format (except maybe for Dolby?) is intended to be an absolute scale designed to allow broadcaster / content creator to specify an exact brightness level that will seen by the viewer.

That's really no different than ordinary HD broadcasts, which is why TVs have a brightness adjustment. If you have a LCD with a really bright backlight that might be nice to crank up to 100% if you watch it outside on a sunny day, but if you watch it in a home theater with no windows you'll want it at or near the minimum level.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> How do you know your tv supports HLG HDR? I have a TCL 55P605 that I know supports HDR, but haven't upgraded to 4k for DIRECTV yet.


While there is no flag that pops up, like Dolby Vision or HDR. The TCL 55P605 does pass the HDR test that is in the settings menu of the C61K. The picture does not darken as it does on my Vizio P series which also passes the test, but does display and HLG flag. My Sony 900A does not pass the test, since it is a pre-HDR set. The Sony also does not darken while watching 104 - 106.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I notice the darkening of 4k channels on my new LG TV, too. Possibly some odd HDR issue?


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

Directv supposedly rolled out an update yesterday fixing the dim 4K picture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DetIrish said:


> Directv supposedly rolled out an update yesterday fixing the dim 4K picture.


any info what FW version will have the bug fixed ?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> any info what FW version will have the bug fixed ?


0x100F. Fixed Mine.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

DetIrish said:


> Directv supposedly rolled out an update yesterday fixing the dim 4K picture.


Yeah, I got it yesterday. it did NOTHING!


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

P Smith said:


> any info what FW version will have the bug fixed ?


4000. Like I said, it did nothing for me. Only difference is they removed the channel logos.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

n3ntj said:


> I notice the darkening of 4k channels on my new LG TV, too. Possibly some odd HDR issue?


Yeah, it's Directv's HDR. Before, when I put on Ch. 104 the picture was great, and there was no HDR logo on my picture profiles. I had to turn HDR on within each profile. After the update from hell with the new guide, Directv itself turns on HDR which makes everything dark, muddy and with a brownish tint. This new update doesn't do anything for 4K, it only "improves" the guide.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rockaway1836 said:


> While there is no flag that pops up, like Dolby Vision or HDR. The TCL 55P605 does pass the HDR test that is in the settings menu of the C61K. The picture does not darken as it does on my Vizio P series which also passes the test, but does display and HLG flag. My Sony 900A does not pass the test, since it is a pre-HDR set. The Sony also does not darken while watching 104 - 106.


Right because Directv can't turn on HDR, so you're getting just a pure 4K picture.


----------



## cooleybird (Jun 12, 2018)

I just got a 4K mini installed today, and am getting HLG fine on both channels broadcasting live right now. Both my HR54 and the mini updated in the process. I actually found the picture to be washed out looking before I created a new setting for DirecTV HDR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> 0x100F. Fixed Mine.


and your DVR model is ?


----------



## JayRayTex (Mar 8, 2018)

Guide is now tagging 4K shows with HDR if it has HDR. Not sure if it was doing that before or not. I have the new update and have only tried a non-hdr show and for it the guide was normal (not dark).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JayRayTex said:


> Guide is now tagging 4K shows with HDR if it has HDR


what about HLG source ? opposite to the HDR[10] mode


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

World Cup looks great, US Open is still dim...

Non-4K










4K


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

Non-4k









4K


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You color intensity is higher in the non 4k than the 4k . Try giving it just a bit more color in the 4k settings screen.


----------



## cooleybird (Jun 12, 2018)

I wouldn't call it dim, just different production. I also had to bump the color a little on golf, but it's not bad.


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

World Cup 4K looks to dark compare with regular HD. Looks much better on regular HD.


----------



## cooleybird (Jun 12, 2018)

mrsdrgn said:


> World Cup 4K looks to dark compare with regular HD.


To each their own. On my projector in a blacked out room, the picture is plenty bright, even when the dog pushed the door open.

Again, the 4K and HD are different productions. I prefer the truer color of the HLG feed.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know for sure but based on actually playing the course the US Open is being held at and knowing how they like to prep the courses, I'll bet the 4K version with "less color intensity" is the more accurate of the two.

Yeah, there's a certain (possibly large) segment of the viewing populace who thinks golf courses should be emerald green, but a true aficionado of the game knows that's got nothing to do with how a classic course should be presented at its best.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I don't know for sure but based on actually playing the course the US Open is being held at and knowing how they like to prep the courses, I'll bet the 4K version with "less color intensity" is the more accurate of the two.
> 
> Yeah, there's a certain (possibly large) segment of the viewing populace who thinks golf courses should be emerald green, but a true aficionado of the game knows that's got nothing to do with how a classic course should be presented at its best.


Yeh I saw some other wide pan shots of the course and they more closely match the 4K picture above


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I was not at all impressed with the 4k broadcast of the US Open.
The highlights were all blown out.
If you looked a Fowler's white hat or the white gloves of Mickelson they appeared as if they were glowing.
On the other hand, the Network Simulcast channel looked outstanding.
I viewed the tournament on an LG b6 and a Sony 900e.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

@I WANT MORE - has your TV been professionally calibrated? My LG B6 has, and I had none of the issues you note.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> @I WANT MORE - has your TV been professionally calibrated? My LG B6 has, and I had none of the issues you note.


Negative, Can't get my favorite calibrator out here to do it.


----------

